# Is it to late to plant



## rockinr (Dec 30, 2009)

I live in Northern Ohio close to Lake Erie. We have been so busy getting my oldest ready forllege and getting ready for his graduation party. That we haven't planted our garden. Are we getting to late in the season to plant? Would like some green beans, tomatoes, peppers and the wife wants pumkins.
Thanks


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

You could go by the little pix on the back of your seed packs, for starters, that show the Ag zones. I waited until April to start my lettuce, & got nuthin, but I'm in zone 7b. You might be able to start the maters & peppers. I'll let the master gardeners chime in.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Go for it. Start the tomatoes and peppers from some decent sized plants (at least 6").

IIRC pumpkins are 120 days. That will be perfect to get them in just before Halloween.

For the beans, you'll want to select a southern variety. Some can't handle the heat but those southern varieties can.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Just be prepared for heat,some say this will be a record breakign summer,hottest on record. I sure hope they are wrong.

Plant heat tolerant only. In area where there is afternoon shade. Plants can take more shade than most people think. We have lots of shade in our garden here and our plants do fine. Already have enough tomatoes to start canning.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

rock, start away. Even if it looks like there will be an early frost or cold snap, with a few bucks you could put some pvc pipe in a small hoop house and cover with clear mill plastic. depending on garden size all told could be about $50 in parts iirc...


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

My father lives in the same area as u and he never starts his till early june and it comes out good. Go for it


----------

